# Here we go again! Dr. Pepper collector's bike



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Colector edition Dr. Pepper mountain bike - $300

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-09-05, 10:00AM MDT

Colectors edition mtn bike. This bike was given out on a prize basis only from Coca Cola.

$300 
719-964-5914 
josh

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/414491517.html

Should I get it? I mean, it's a collector's edition and he only wants $300! I bet I could repost it here on mtbr and get like $2000.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Hmmmmmm...*



Guyechka said:


> Colector edition Dr. Pepper mountain bike - $300
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


This is to funny. I just opened a can of Dr. Pepper and then scrolled down to this, like 30 seconds later.

Now for the serious part.
Why would anyone buy the bike for $2000 from you, when they can go to Craiglist.org and buy it for less?
Now that you told us all where to find it...

Later, Eric. :lol: :ciappa:


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Ericmopar said:


> Why would anyone buy the bike for $2000 from you, when they can go to Craiglist.org and buy it for less?
> Now that you told us all where to find it...
> 
> Later, Eric. :lol: :ciappa:


Because once I buy it from the dude, I will be the sole owner of the only Dr. Pepper bike in the entire world. I can ask whatever I want for it! I think I'll ask for a bazillion samolians.

The things these people get into their heads!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Guyechka said:


> Colector edition Dr. Pepper mountain bike - $300
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


Dr.Pepper is a Pepsi product.


----------



## jonnyc1999 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats what makes it so darn SPECIAL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Dr.Pepper is a Pepsi product.


you are incorret it is a coke product. Reason I know this is A) my campus has a contract only to sell Coca cola products on it and you can by Dr Pepper here.

B) this summer I pick up an order for an event from a Coca cola bottling plant and 6 of the 24 cases I got where Dr Pepper or Diet Dr pepper.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*its not the only 1*

my wifes friend rode the flume trail in Tahoe on hers this summer


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I don't think it's worth it. Although, Dr. Pepper _is_ a tasty beverage.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I saw an Emporio Armani bike in the park on Monday. Didn't take a picture though. Somehow not surprising, the bike was in the Chelsea/West Village area of NYC! Not the most rugged mtb around


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Insert annoying buzzer sound...*



mbmb65 said:


> Dr.Pepper is a Pepsi product.


I looked at my can after I finished drinking it and it said Coca Cola on it.

Later, Eric.


----------



## jonnyc1999 (Aug 4, 2007)

um not that it REALLY matters, but Dr. Pepper is neither Coke nor Pepsi. It is distributed by both, but is owned by Cadbury Schweppes Americas Beverages (CSAB). 
Prior to the initial Cadbury Schweppes investment-turned-buyout, 30% of Dr Pepper/Seven Up products were produced and distributed by Pepsi bottlers, and another 30% by Coca-Cola bottlers. The remaining 40% was produced and distributed by independent bottlers (mainly consisting of pre-Dr Pepper/Seven Up-merger regional bottlers) and the Dr Pepper/Seven Up Bottling Group.

I found this info on Wiki. What would we do without Al Gores marvelous invention?


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying up all the Huffys at Wallyworld, spray painting them maroon, sticking a Dr.Pepper decal on them and selling them on craigslist for $300 each. That's a 300% markup, so I should get rich. 

I want to know who buys these things. I understand that Dr.Pepper gives them away as prizes, but who would actually buy into this "collector's item" business?


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Guyechka said:


> Should I get it? I mean, it's a collector's edition and he only wants $300!


You can't afford not to get it.


----------



## unit74 (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or does that bike look like a Gary Fisher Joshua?


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

unit74 said:


> Is it just me, or does that bike look like a Gary Fisher Joshua?


 Agreed, it does..... looks like urt design...yikes !!!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

jonnyc1999 said:


> um not that it REALLY matters, but Dr. Pepper is neither Coke nor Pepsi. It is distributed by both, but is owned by Cadbury Schweppes Americas Beverages (CSAB).
> Prior to the initial Cadbury Schweppes investment-turned-buyout, 30% of Dr Pepper/Seven Up products were produced and distributed by Pepsi bottlers, and another 30% by Coca-Cola bottlers. The remaining 40% was produced and distributed by independent bottlers (mainly consisting of pre-Dr Pepper/Seven Up-merger regional bottlers) and the Dr Pepper/Seven Up Bottling Group.
> 
> I found this info on Wiki. What would we do without Al Gores marvelous invention?


Well I guess It does matter. In the South, it is distributed by Pepsi co. Which makes it a Pepsi product in the south.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Timeless said:


> you are incorret it is a coke product. Reason I know this is A) my campus has a contract only to sell Coca cola products on it and you can by Dr Pepper here.
> 
> B) this summer I pick up an order for an event from a Coca cola bottling plant and 6 of the 24 cases I got where Dr Pepper or Diet Dr pepper.


Not the case in the South. Here, it's a Pepsi product. So there.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*What !*



mbmb65 said:


> Not the case in the South. Here, it's a Pepsi product. So there.


Are you people asking for a Yankee butt whompin ! :ciappa:

Later, Eric


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

It looks dangerous


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jonnyc1999 said:


> um not that it REALLY matters, but Dr. Pepper is neither Coke nor Pepsi. It is distributed by both, but is owned by Cadbury Schweppes Americas Beverages (CSAB). ...


Hey, that's actually some interesting info that you dug up on Wikipedia. Thanks for that.

I remember when Dr. Pepper was its own company. My first ever stock-market trade was to buy three (I believe it was three) call option contracts for Dr. Pepper. I just about doubled my money when I sold. It was a good trade. That was back in high-school. I was a senior. My next few option trades lost money though, and in a few months I was totally wiped out. So I lost everything, but "everything" wasn't really much, and it's not like I was supporting myself at the time. I learned a lot, and those few months of trading options represent the most fun I've ever had while losing money.

Good memories.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> Are you people asking for a Yankee butt whompin ! :ciappa:
> 
> Later, Eric


Yah. You betcha!


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

*they gave one of these away at the local Wendy's....*

as a part of the grand opening.
It was a unique bike, it came with a non-Manitou reverse arch shock, complete with the v-brake installed on the back side of the shock. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Not the case in the South. Here, it's a Pepsi product. So there.


You guys are both wrong. DP is its own company, owned by only themselves, and they contract whoever to do the canning/bottle-ing (bottling just looks wrong??) for them.

BTW, as much as I'm a huge fan of DP, that's like a $99 walmart bike in a DP pain job.

I wouldn't pay anything for it.

BM


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I supposed I should have kept reading a bit before I made my post...

BM


----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks just like one of those Triax bikes from Target.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> Hey, that's actually some interesting info that you dug up on Wikipedia. Thanks for that.
> 
> I remember when Dr. Pepper was its own company. My first ever stock-market trade was to buy three (I believe it was three) call option contracts for Dr. Pepper. I just about doubled my money when I sold. It was a good trade. That was back in high-school. I was a senior. My next few option trades lost money though, and in a few months I was totally wiped out. So I lost everything, but "everything" wasn't really much, and it's not like I was supporting myself at the time. I learned a lot, and those few months of trading options represent the most fun I've ever had while losing money.
> 
> Good memories.


Mtbiking represents the most fun I've ever had losing money.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Was browsing the bikes section on Craigslist and came upon this. It reminded me of this thread.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/bik/417680383.html


----------



## partner55322212 (May 4, 2008)

My wife had one of these, won it at Publix in a contest. Someone just stole it on Monday


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Well I guess It does matter. In the South, it is distributed by Pepsi co. Which makes it a Pepsi product in the south.


I'm really not sure why the crap it matters, but... I was born and raised an hour from Atlanta Georgia, birthplace of Coke, home of the world of Coke, home of the Coke world headquarters... (I think you get the picture).

My schools of course had deals to only sell coke; there was definitely Dr. Pepper to be had at times! Dr. Pepper is, as was stated, it's own company and is distributed by both Coke and Pepsi. It is neither Coke or Pepsi and never was.

I consider it a sin against my upbringing to knowingly drink Pepsi. I drink Dr. Pepper on occasion (about as often as I drink Coca-Cola). Don't make this an "in the South" battle; that's just ridiculous. You were wrong, move on.

Coke or Pepsi; the bike shaped object is walmart crap.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Its a Walgoose. I see all the day laborers riding them. Cost like $99.00 at MallWart


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Not because you want to resell it for profit--that's capitalism, baby! Free market and all that fine stuff. It's stupid because the Diet Dr. Pepper version would obviously weigh a lot less.


----------



## Scottyyers123 (Oct 24, 2016)

mbmb65 said:


> Dr.Pepper is an rc cola product Royal Crown cola don't know where the Pepsi or coke came in on that lol
> But these bikes are not rare at all I have one hell I'll take 50 bucks for it and it's mint


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Now THAT is one helluva bump for a first post.

*slow clap*


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Timeless said:


> you are incorret it is a coke product. Reason I know this is A) my campus has a contract only to sell Coca cola products on it and you can by Dr Pepper here.


Incorrect again! 

It's owned by the Dr. Pepper and Snapple group.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Pepper_Snapple_Group

It's never been owned by Coke or Pepsi. (My dad worked for them, I know way too damn much about this company.) It has distribution deals with Coke and Pepsi in different places.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

schnee said:


> Incorrect again!
> 
> It's owned by the Dr. Pepper and Snapple group.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Pepper_Snapple_Group
> ...


After 9 years.....does any of this really matter?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbikej said:


> After 9 years.....does any of this really matter?


Apparently, he joined the site to bump a 9 year old thread. It must be really, really important.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Do we hear a round of applause for this important resurrection?

I'm listening....


----------

